# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kimi ixhinierike.

## Action

Pershendejtee. 

Mund te me ndihmoi dikush me ca informacione se cfare duhet te pergaditesh qe te hysh ne provim pranues per fakultet te kimise ixhinierike.. ? 

Nese dikush ka ndonje material le te sjell ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diita

> Pershendejtee. 
> 
> Mund te me ndihmoi dikush me ca informacione se cfare duhet te pergaditesh qe te hysh ne provim pranues per fakultet te kimise ixhinierike.. ? 
> 
> Nese dikush ka ndonje material le te sjell ketu


Ku mendon te studijosh? Nese po ne Prishtine te ndihmoj!

----------


## Action

> Ku mendon te studijosh? Nese po ne Prishtine te ndihmoj!


Po natyrisht qe ne UP..  :buzeqeshje:

----------

